# Late Nights on Per Cafe



## nevermore (Oct 1, 2010)

Ugh. Must. Reach. 1000. Posts. Personality Cafe...taking...over...life... *twitches and takes another sip of coffee*


----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

LOL!

......


----------



## Sleeve Of Wizard (Nov 12, 2010)

Post another one of these every 100 posts you make lol.


----------



## InvisibleJim (Jun 30, 2009)

this blog is so wurth twelvity-five points!


----------



## nevermore (Oct 1, 2010)

"this blog is so wurth twelvity-five points!"

LOL! Thanks again for the avatar!:tongue:


----------

